# Using spray cans at 10c



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Just ordered/received primer/base/clear lacquer from Paints4u.

Is spraying below 15c not advisable? The instructions on the primer and lacquer both specify a minimum temperature of 15c (nothing on the base colour).

I have no heated area, so that would mean waiting 5mths mimimum unless we get some freak weather.

Two coats of BH Electrox already applied.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Been a while since i tried this, but the paint goes cloudy when its too cold (that was probably cellulose / acrylic / lacquer). 

Primer should be ok though.

You can try heating the item to be painted and then setting a small blow heater pointing the warm air at the item to try and keep the temp up.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

As a complete amateur but still rebuilding an old car I've did quite a bit of spraying / touch ups.

I wouldn't advise spraying in the cold weather i found i had no end of problems with not drying properly, reactions, cloudy/dullness ended up repainting and wouldn't do it again.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

far from ideal

if you must then warm the panel with a heat gun and keep it warm for a good while until the paint has dried over ...damp night will ruin soft paint

you can stand the cans in hot water to warm them


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Biggest risk from my experience is the lacquer will be cloudy so have a heat gun handy. Not ideal time though. 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks guys:thumb:

So is the concensus, go ahead with primer but leave base coat and lacquer until it's warmer? Or will the Electrox be enough protection until the Spring; I won't be driving it much?

I should maybe have mentioned, the outside area is inside the fuel flap, so the unpainted area won't be seen. The rest of it is inside the rear wheel arches.










Think that might've been after the first coat of Electrox.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

My view would be just to go with both base and lacquer rather than just base. Atleast then you won't ruin your prep and can always redo if it doesn't come out to plan. 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Dipesh said:


> My view would be just to go with both base and lacquer rather than just base. Atleast then you won't ruin your prep and can always redo if it doesn't come out to plan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


Hi Dipesh,
Are you meaning to quote me when you say "rather than just base"? Only I said maybe *just primer* not "just base", so I'm slightly confused.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just keep in mind primer is porous so could potentially rust through depending how its stored etc.

If it was me and you need to use it I'd probably paint it with the intention of rubbing it down and reapplying in the warmer weather :thumb:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

macca666 said:


> Just keep in mind primer is porous so could potentially rust through depending how its stored etc.
> 
> If it was me and you need to use it I'd probably paint it with the intention of rubbing it down and reapplying in the warmer weather :thumb:


Ah, maybe Dipesh meant to type base and lacquer *rather than just primer* because primer is porous.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry I mis read, I assumed you were just going to apply the base coat. 

If you've gone to all the trouble to sort the rust, I think you need to paint it otherways with how damp it's going to be until spring, you'll just have to re do your work. 

If it doesn't look any good, it wouldn't be much of an issue to scuff it and re paint it. 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Dipesh said:


> Sorry I mis read, I assumed you were just going to apply the base coat.
> 
> If you've gone to all the trouble to sort the rust, I think you need to paint it otherways with how damp it's going to be until spring, you'll just have to re do your work.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll bite the bullet and have a go tomorrow with hot air paint gun handy.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Rakti said:


> Thanks, I'll bite the bullet and have a go tomorrow with hot air paint gun handy.


...although the BH website does say of Electrox;

_The cured zinc film *can be left uncoated* or top coated with a wide range of finishing paints to further increase protection
_

and further down

_Below electrox protects even when the paint film is cut_
Two photos below


----------

